# ما الفرق بين (solid work & catia (



## moro2002 (20 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اخوكم جديد في مجال ال 3d modeling و اردت ان استكشف هذا العالم ولكن من اي الابواب ادخل 
لذاا كان سوالي عن الفرق بين solid work & catia ؟ بحثت في الانترنت عن الفرق بين انفينتور اوتو ديسك وكاتيا ووجدت انهم متشابهين جدا ولكن من شركتين مختلفتين ولكن ال solid work & catia من نفس الشركه ( علي ما اظن ) فما هو الفرق بينهما ؟
-----
جزاكم الله عني خير الجزاء


----------



## عمار شهاب (20 ديسمبر 2008)

عليكم السلام ورحمه الله ....

أستخدم الـ SolidWorks والـ Inventor لاكثر من سنة، تقريبا لا توجد فوارق كثيرة بين الـ SolidWorks والـ Inventor والـ SolidEdge الفرق هو في سهولة او صعوبة الاستخدام بعض هذه البرامج لديه نقاط قوة وضعف تختلف عن الاخر، الذي يجمع بين هذه الثلاثة هو انها بشكل اساسي للشركات الصغيرة والمتوسطة ، واسعارها متقاربة جدا، 

اما عن الـ Catia والـ SolidWorks فالذي يجمع بينهما انهما من شركة واحدة ، حيث ان SolidWorks شركة مملوكة بالكامل لـ Dassault Systèmes الشركة التي تملك Catia وغيرها من برامج التصميم ، لا اعرف شركة صغيرة تستخدم Catia لانه برنامج مكلف جدا وفيه Modules كثيرة حسب الصناعات التي ينوي المشتري استخدامه فيها، في معرض ديترويت الاخير للسيارات كانت 75% من الموديلات الجديدة مصممة بالكامل بالـ Catia أضافة الى اعتماد كل شركات صناعة الطائرات عليه، فقط الـ NX من شركة Siemens والـ Pro/Engineer من شركة PTC تنافس الـ Catia بأختصار هو High End Software .

مشكلة شركة Airbus مع الـ A380 كانت في سوء استخدام الـ Catia والتاخير الذي نتج عنها كلف 6 مليار يورو.

بامكانك ان تجد الكثير من المصادر في الانترنيت عن الـ SolidWorks لانه الاكثر استخداما والاسهل ، والاحسن (في رأيي).


----------



## ماجد جلميران (20 ديسمبر 2008)

فعلا كلام اخي عمار شهاب صحيح ال solidworks هو الاكثر استخداما والاسهل


----------



## مهندس مؤمن (22 ديسمبر 2008)

كلام الأخ عمار 100%

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سامح سليم التترى (23 ديسمبر 2008)

الاصدقاء الاعزاء :
فى ظنى ان افضل ثلاثة برامج تصميم هى 
NX , Catia , Pro Engineer 
ولكن التعامل معهم صعب نوعاً ما ويحتاج لتعلم ودورات ودعم فنى ولكنهم الافضل فى رأيى
يليهم البرامج التالية 
Solid Works , Solid Edge , Inventor
وانا أعتقد أن مستخدمى الاوتوكاد يسهل جدا عليهم ان يتعلموا برنامج Inventor فى يوم واحد مكثف فقط
ولكنى أعتقد أن الاصدار الجديد من Solid Edge وقد صدر تحت مسمى Solid Edge ST
ST = Synchronous Technology
أفضل بكثير جدا من الـ Solid Work ففى المعرض الاخير تم عرضه وقد تم تحسين الـ User Interface
الخاصه به لتكون مثل Office 2007 - كما تم عمل طفرة كبيرة فيه تسهل جدا من عمل التعديلات فى الرسم المجمع
وبطريقة أعتقد انها تتفوق على كل البرامج الموجودة حالياً لذا أدعوكم للتعرف على SolidEdge ST


----------



## م.محمود جمال (23 ديسمبر 2008)

انا عملت بال
pro-engineer
solid works
artcam
unigraphic
power shape
power mill
افضل برنامج من ناحيه السهوله solid works
افضل برنامج من ناحيه الدقة pro-engineer
لو تستخدم ال cnc
يبقى power-mill
لو من ناحيه جمال الرسومات والسرعة المثلى الانفنتور
شغل الفنون artcam فهو رسم فنى وايضا تصنيع وتم استخدامه وتصدير ملف منه الى cnc ونجح بشده 
اما بقى unigraphic تستخدمه للتصدير من البرامج عاليه الى cnc اسرع واسهل وادق وامكنياته عاليه
فى النهايه اشكرك اخى على السؤال الجميل هذا وفى انتظار اكبر كم من الاشئله فى هذا المجال الشيق


----------



## م.محمود جمال (23 ديسمبر 2008)

اما لو بتسأل عن مجال تحليل الأجهاداتfinite element
يبقى ansys


----------



## سامح سليم التترى (23 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخوة الاعزاء 

ارجو أن تشاهدوا ملفات الـ Demo الخاصة بالـ Solid Edge ST وهو مختلف تماما عن باقى اصدارات الـ Solid Edge
فقط ابحث عنها فى اليوتيوب وشاهدوا روعة هذا الاصدار وكيف ان تعديل الرسومات المجمعة أصبح أكثر من سهل
شاهدوا هذه الطفرة المسماه بالـ Steering Wheel داخل برنامج الـ Solid Edge ST
أعتقد ان ترتيب برامج الـ Cad يحتاج لاعادة نظر .... فى انتظار رأيكم 
أنا عن نفسى مقتنع جداً بهذا الاصدار الجديد


----------



## mughrabe (1 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 

أخواني ارجو إفادتي ببرنامج يقوم بتخريج لمكنة الcnc punch بعض الزملاء أفادوني بالبرو إنجنير ولكن الكرك تبعه صعب ومش عم بزبط معي لو حدا يساعدني أو إذا في برنامج أخر يخرج لمكنة الpunch بكون أحسن والمشكلة يا أخوان المكنة متوقفة عن العمل لعدم وجود برنامج تشغيل لها أرجو المساعده 

من كان في حاجة أخيه كان الله في حاجته


----------



## mughrabe (1 أغسطس 2009)

وهل sold work أو Inventor يقوم بالتخريج لمكنات CNC وبالأخص CNC PUNCH PRESS 
مكنة تخريم الصاج على كمبيوتر


----------



## hassan.fathey (15 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير يا با شا مهندس 
وهل يمكن حساب الوزن على برنامج الانفتور وماهى المعادله المطلوب ادخلها 
ارجوا الاجابه فى اسرع وقت 
شككككككككككككران


----------



## LoveSolidWorks (22 مارس 2010)

طبعا واضح ان الموضوع دخل في حرب بين الكاد سوفت وير
الحقيقة انا من الناس المتحيزين جدا للسوليد ووركس وده طبعا واضح من اسمي
بس اسمحولي اقول رايي وده راي علمي جدا
الحرب الجاية بين الكاد سوفت ويير هي في Functionality and productivity
يعني مين البرنامج اللي هيخلص بسرعة وسريع وسهل في الاستخدام 
مش محتاج انك تتعلمو في وقت كبير
ما بيطلعش رسائل خطأ مالهاش معنى بالعكس المفروض يديلك مقترحات لحل المشكلة
مين البرنامج الاكثر انتشارا على مستوى العالم انا طبعا ما بتكلمش على البلدان النامية زي مصر
الموضوع ما عدش مين بيعمل ايه (يعني ده ما فيهوش الامكانية دي انما التاني فيه)
لان كل برامج الكاد تقريبا فيها كل ال Features
المهم دلوقتي مين بيعمل ازاي (Productivity and functionality)

طبعا تقسيم الكاد سوفت ويير هو كالتالي:
Low Cad - Intermediate Cad - High Cad

بس يا ترى ايه الفرق بين Low Cad and Intermediate cad
طبعا اي برنامج بيساعد في التصميم بس مش Parametric يعتبر Low Cad
زي AutoCAD مثلا وده برنامج انتهى استخدامو من زمان على مستوى العالم طبعا لمهندسين ميكانيكا
وللأسف لسا الجامعات في مصر بتدرسو لقسم ميكانيكا (دول نامية زي ما اتفقنا)

أي برنامج بيساعد في التصميم وفي نفس الوقت Parametric يعتبر Intermediate Cad
زي سوليد ووركس وانفنتور وسوليد ايدج 
بس يا ترى يعني ايه Parametric


----------



## LoveSolidWorks (22 مارس 2010)

يا ريت ما اكونش طولت عليك بس بحاول اوضح الاجابة من جميع النواحي:
Parametric يعني انك تقدر تتحكم بالشكل عن طريق Parameters وهي عبارة عن القيود اللي انت بتحطها علشان ترسم زي مثلا Dimensions and Relations
طبعا انا ما بيعيبش على اتوكاد طبعا ده اقدم برنامج كاد اتعمل في التاريخ. بس حقيقي ما عدش ينفع اي مهندس ميكانيكا انو يشتغل بيه او حتى يتعلمو مالوش لازمة.

نيجي بقى للفرق بين Intermediate Cad and High Level Cad
كل برامج ال Intermediate Cad ومنها السوليد ووركس طبعا بتوفرلك بس الكور الاساسي لاحتياجاتك في الكاد يعني اصل البرنامج بس بشوية اضافات بسيطة.
انما بقيت الاحتياجات زي الكام مثلا CAM او Progressive Die أو موديول معين لتصميم باب السيارة.
بتوفرو الشركات دي عن طريق حاجة اسمها Golden Partner يعني شركات صديقة عاملين معاها اتفاقيات للدخول تحت اسم البرنامج الكاد الاصلي بطريقة Intigrated and Associated 
وبالتالي هما بيدفعوش تمن البرامج دي ولا رواتب الناس اللي شغاله فيها
وبالتالي برضو هما بيكلفوش اللي هيشتري البرنامج الا شراء البرنامج الاصلي
يعني مثلا في SolidWorks (وهو التابع لشركة Dassault) لو عايز تخليه CAM هاتضطر تستب برنامج مثلا اسمو CAMWorks وده برنامج تابع لشركة اسمها Geometricglobal نفس الشركة اللي بتعمل E-Drawing لو تسمع عنو
وللسبب ده بيكون النوع ده من البرامج ارخص في تمنو وبالتالي اكتر انتشارت على مستوى معظم الصناعات.

انما بقى High Level Cad كل حاجة تبعهم بتاعتهم زي مثلا Pro-E and UG and Catia
يعني بيمتلكو كل الملحقات للبرنامج علشان كده بتلاقي سعر البرنامج عالي جدا جدا واقل انتشارا
يعني مثلا Pro-E هو كاد بتمتلكو شركة PTC لو عايز تخليه CAM هاتستب برنامج اسمو Pro CAM وده طبعا بتمتلكو شركة PTC برضو


----------



## LoveSolidWorks (22 مارس 2010)

طبعا على رأس سلسلة ال High Level Cad بيتربع برنامج كاتيا بدون منافس 
ييجي بعد كده UG وفي الاخر خالص بعيد هناك هتلاقي Pro-E اللي عامل زي اللي بيرقص على السلم.

وطبعا هتلاقي على رأس سلسلة Intermediate Cad العبقري والسهل والاوسع انتشارا SolidWorks
ييجي بعديه على طول المنافس بتاعو Inventor وفي الاخر خالص بعيد هناك هتلاقي Solid Edge

وعلشان كده تلاقي دايما فيه منافسة شديدة بين سوليد ووركس وبرو اي وانفنتور

طبعا يبان في كلامي شوية تعصب وانحيازية انا عارف بس للأسف هي دي الحقيقة على مستوى العالم يا ريت ما حدش ياخد كلامي مقياس على مصر او العالم العربي بس

ولو مش مصدق ادخل على النت وشوف. اقولك على حاجة بسيطة جدا:
هل تعلم ان عدد الفديوهات التعليمية الموجودة على موقع اليو تيوب والتي تخص برنامج سوليد ووركس هي اكثر من مجموع الفديوهات على نفس الموقع والتي تخص برو اي وانفنتور وسوليد ايدج جمعاااااااااااااااااااااااااء.


----------



## LoveSolidWorks (22 مارس 2010)

طبعا انا ما بتكلمش على الفديوهات بس 
حاول تدور على الكميونيتي او الوظائف او المنتديات أو ......
هتلاقي نفس النتيجة

وخدعوك فقالو ان الاسهل لمستخدمين الاوتوكاد انهم يتعلمو انفنتور 
لان ببساطة وزي ما فهمتو من كلامي ان ده Level والتاني Level تاني خالص يعني انت لما تتعلم انفنتور هاتبقى بتتعلم كاد سوفت ويير جديد تماما مالهمش اي علاقة ببعض


----------



## LoveSolidWorks (22 مارس 2010)

سامح سليم التترى قال:


> الاصدقاء الاعزاء :
> فى ظنى ان افضل ثلاثة برامج تصميم هى
> NX , Catia , Pro Engineer
> ولكن التعامل معهم صعب نوعاً ما ويحتاج لتعلم ودورات ودعم فنى ولكنهم الافضل فى رأيى
> ...


وردا على الاخ سامح 
يا ترى Synchronous هتاخد سوليد ايدح لحد فين وايه مستقبلها 
لما تبقى تكنولوجي بالمشاكل دي وحتى ما بينفعش انك ترجع لاصل البارت بتاعك زي ما سمعت عنها
يعني لما بتعدل في التصميم ما فيش حاجة بتحصل في Feature manager اقدر بعد كده الغيها علشان ارجع للخطوة اللي قبلها او لاصل التصميم.
بمجرد ما احفظ البارت واقفلو ما عدش ينفع ارجع في كلامي هاتضطر اعدل من اول وجديد.
يا ريت تفيدني لو كلامي غلط إو لو عندك اي تحديث عن التكنولوجيا دي


----------



## stanpilos (13 مايو 2010)

أخوتى الإعزاء.
قال الإمام على رحمه الله : إذا جادلت عالما غلبته وإذا جادلت جاهلا غلبنى.
و قبل الإدلاء بالاراء يجب أن تكون من الخبرة و الحنكة و التجربة ما يؤهلك لتتكلم. قال الله تعالى : ومن يؤتى الحكمة فقد أوتى خيرا كثيرا.
فقبل أن تتكلم أذا كنت لا تعلم فقل لا أعلم .
بالنسبة لمن أفضل من من كاتيا أم يونيجرافيكس ام سوليد ووركس او ادج او حتى انفينتور.
يشترط لك قبل الادلاء برأيك أن تكون مارست البرامج كلها هذا أولا. يشترط لك أن تقوم إشتركت فى تصميمات محترمة و قمت بالتجوال لشهور بل وسنين قبل التكلم و هذا ثانيا.
يشترط عندم الإنبهار بالاعلانات التجارية و المصطلحات الجديدة مثل إس تى و الذى يتحدث عنه صديقنا بإنبهار و لا يعلم عيوبه و لا مشاكله و هذا ثالثا.
يشترط القراءة و البحث والقراءة لتاريخ هذة البرامج و الشركات التى أنتجتها . و كما يقولون نحن أمة لا تقرأ و إذا قرأت لا تفهم و إذا فهمت لاتعمل. وهذا رابعا و خامسا وسابعا.

أعمل فى علم الكاد منذ 8 سنوات و التصميم الميكانيكى منذ 4 سنوات وقد قمت من قبل بتصميم برنامج كاد من خلال لغة البرمجة فيجوال سى.
بعد القراءة و الخبرة والممارسة ل 8 سنوات يمكن لى أن أقول :
كاتيا هو الأقوى عالميا فقد انشىء منذ السبعينيات و القوة هنا ليست فى الميكانيك فقط و انما الاسطح و انما فى الحلول التى تقدمها شركة داسوت سيستمز للشركات . يلى كاتيا الصاروخ الصاعد إن إكس و هو المسمى الجديد ليونيجرافيكس و تنمتجة شركة سيمينز, يليه برو انجينير و هذة الثلاثة تسمى هاى إند يوسر, و يكقيك أن تعلم أن كل شركات السيارات المحترمة بإستثناء المرسيدس و شركات الطائرات وشركات بناء السفن تستخدم كاتيا أما بالنسبة لسوليد ووركس و سوليد أيدج و إنفينتور فى تدخل ضمن ميديوم إند يوسر. المسأله ليست فقط أنك عندما تفضل شىء فيجب أن يكون هو الأفضل فى رأيك و لكن مايغيظ حقا أن تتحدث بغير علم.


----------



## MGSARmew (13 مايو 2010)

انا من رأى المتواضع ان المستقبل للsolidworks حتى ولو كان اقل دقة


----------



## moro2002 (15 مايو 2010)

انا شاكر تفاعل كل الاخوه مع سؤالي وبجد انا استفدت جدا من اراء الاخوه وجزاكم الله عني خير الجزاء


----------



## عمراياد (15 مايو 2010)

بالنسبة لي افضل الـــ sold work للسهولة


----------



## 3imado06 (10 يونيو 2010)

سلام عليكم بالفعل ال-Solidwork هو من أسهل البرامج للرسم الهندسي ولكن ال-Catia هو أهم ومتطور أكثر من سائر البرامج.


----------



## احمد محمود. (19 يوليو 2011)

انا لسه باعمل بحث موسع فى المقارنة بين solidworks و catia لانى شغال فى شركة مهندس تصميم و هنستخدم 3d modeling


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (16 أكتوبر 2011)

thank you


----------



## Solid Edge Man (18 أكتوبر 2011)

لو عاوزين اى معلومات عن الNX او ال Solid Edge يمكنكم التواصل معنا من خلال الرابط التالي:
http://www.facebook.com/groups/CIS.SIEMENS.PLM/
او
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Cis_siemens-Egyptian-Team/15522697787875


----------



## Solid Edge Man (18 أكتوبر 2011)

وايضا من خلال الرابط :
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Solid-edge-Cadcam/145252582234230


----------



## mustafatel (18 أكتوبر 2011)

Pro Engineer is the best for 3D and for the CNC


----------

